# How much is your collection worth?



## Chelly (Jan 9, 2006)

so you ever look in the mirror while your painting your pretty face and look at all your stuff in your over stuffed case and think.. how much money did i actually spend on all this!!

yea i have and my collection is about an eighth of what most people's is on here and i counted a lil over a thousand dollars (horrible isnt it? im over due to buy something lol) 

so if your bored - take a look at your stuff - you should probably know how much each item is - eg: eyeshadows = 13.50 (right?) add that up - how much is your obsession costing you?


- DISCLAIMER - no drama please! im just trying to make a fun thread!


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Jan 9, 2006)

A little less than 2 grand.  I feel guilty and spoiled sometimes..  Some kids my age are struggling to get a car, yet i have a mustang convertible and (with all makeup) 3 grand of makeup (that could easily buy a car). And i can't even drive til sept.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_A little less than 2 grand.  I feel guilty and spoiled sometimes..  Some kids my age are struggling to get a car, yet i have a mustang convertible and (with all makeup) 3 grand of makeup (that could easily buy a car). And i can't even drive til sept. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

how old are you?


----------



## angela (Jan 9, 2006)

haha i don't even want to calculate! probably close to 4 grand. YIKES! xO


----------



## ambriel (Jan 9, 2006)

OMG!!!!!! I wish this wasn't posted!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started adding up and I'm well over $10,000. I stopped adding...I got scared!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I'm a bit of a collector...I have every quad & palette ever made plus most pigments and a gazillion other items as you can tell! I'm a bit embarrased now!!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 9, 2006)

I only moved to a city with a MAC store this September and my collection has rapidly grown. Before I owned under 6 items...now it's worth like $2500.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have over $2000 in eye shadows alone.   I didn't add anything else up because it was getting ridiculous.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2006)

Eeeeeee I don't know... Probably less than 10 000$ though, because I spent less than that in the last 2 years! And that's not just MAC stuff... for everything together.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 9, 2006)

dont feel guilty or embarassed!! its something you love! never feel gulity for what you have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just enjoy it!!


----------



## Neptune870 (Jan 9, 2006)

Mine's worth approx. $708. 98


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 10, 2006)

I came up w/ around 2grand. But that's pretty good considering I'm 16 and have only been collecting for 3 years! Also, brushes really rack up the cost.


----------



## karen (Jan 10, 2006)

I clean mine out regularly, so mine probably isn't TOO bad(under 10K). Once the drawers start getting full, I pare them down(once every few months).


----------



## libra14 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mine is the same as a semester at my university. I discovered this recently when I had trouble paying the tuition bill and figured out why. I picked up a second job though! and I've never looked so good


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 10, 2006)

i'm too scared to check


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jan 10, 2006)

It was 3.5 grand this time last year...not sure what it is now.  I dont want to know


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I figured the actual, original retail cost was around $2500.  (I have pared down quite a bit compared to last year, though. Too much I never used...It was probably a good thousand more before I weeded stuff out.) 80% of my collection is LE items (quite a few of them are pretty desirable on the ebay market lol!) so if I were doing it for insurance purposes I would estimate it closer to around $4000. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sadly MAC only accounts for about 30% of my collection.  I'd hate to see what it would be if I added it all up.....*shudder*


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_A little less than 2 grand.  I feel guilty and spoiled sometimes..  Some kids my age are struggling to get a car, yet i have a mustang convertible and (with all makeup) 3 grand of makeup (that could easily buy a car). And i can't even drive til sept. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you feel REALLY guilty, I'll hold on the car and the makeup for you. ;D

I think my collection probably totals about $150 worth... I'm trying to be restrained.


----------



## Jude (Jan 10, 2006)

My lord.. for everything?  Last time I estimated, it was about 7,000.00 and that was six months ago.


****thinking about this made me a little queasy..lol.


----------



## anuy (Jan 10, 2006)

i did half my collection and i was at 3 grand. i decided to stop calculating. denial is my best friend.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 10, 2006)

i did this a couple nights ago and mine was at about $4500


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 10, 2006)

My collection isn't even that big but I'm still afraid of calculating the total cost.


----------



## Peaches (Jan 10, 2006)

I only have a small, tiny little collection so far... but I'm working on it.
[Refined Golden Bronzer, 87 Stippling Brush, Blacktrack Fluidline, Coco Pigment, Emerald Pigment]

If I had purchased my collection in the US, it would be $115 US
If I had purchased my collection in Australia, it would be $228 AU... which is $171 US

$50 difference! That sucks. 

I just bought Teal, Chocolate Brown, Naked, Dark Soul pigments and Peachstock lipstick. Eyeshadows and more lippies next! woo


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 10, 2006)

Just like Oscar Wilde and his mention of the 'love that dare not speak its name', I dare not guess let alone mention!!! The price that dare not speak its amount...


----------



## jmvuitton (Jan 10, 2006)

last time i counted was around 8 grand.. but then i bought lots more and even more lingerie stuff


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 10, 2006)

What I want to know is those with 8 grand of makeup in your house 

- what do you do for a living and are they hiring ? 

I need a better job....quickly!


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 10, 2006)

i honestly stopped counting after 8,000....that was about june of 2005....HI, my name is alley and I'm a Macaholic.....(crowd of spectrettes say together)...HI ALLEY!


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 10, 2006)

So as a new collector (i really started getting into it around september) i estimated my whole makeup collection is aboooouut..... $1,500.


----------



## user2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_i'm too scared to check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Me too!


----------



## Cera (Jan 10, 2006)

Not as much as most of the member's here I'm sure. My collection is about 900 to 1200 since I only started buying makeup last December. Most of my earnings go on skin care to ensure I won't need makeup... most of the time anyway


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 10, 2006)

oh goodness....i'm too freaked out to! just thinking about it is making my wallet cry!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 10, 2006)

Mine sounds so lame, its approx 250, but its allowed because i only just started out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking at other peoples amounts it kinda scary, but if you think about it its over time so it isnt like 10, 000 in 1 day.


----------



## JesusShaves (Jan 10, 2006)

last time i checked it was £1,400... in october
i think its coming just under £2,000 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|
(converted on XE = 3,529.73 USD)

BAD ME!!!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Jan 10, 2006)

I´ve paid 2630,25€ or 3170,67 USD *wow, thats so much*


----------



## shellybells82 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just MAC,  I totalled $2564.50.  With my pro pallettes and traincase, $2855.50... Makes me wonder how much I've spent in my lifetime on make-up...  I have 6 of those plastic drawer things in the closet just PACKED with Lancome, Benefit, etc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And now I know why my husband rolls his eyes everytime I stop at the Mac counter for another eyeshadow...


----------



## insanebeauty27 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mine is around $1900 already and I've only been collecting for about 5 months!  Yikes!


----------



## Monalisa (Jan 10, 2006)

mine is around $2000, not only MAC, all my make up! I guess that's not too bad, but still quite a lot!!


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 10, 2006)

less than 1000, and i've been at it for almost 2 years now

it's called CONTROL people


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 10, 2006)

i'd say i have about 2-3 grand worth of MAC  YIKES!! and thats not counting all the other brands i have, even though i'd say 90 percent is MAC


----------



## user2 (Jan 10, 2006)

So now that I calculated everything I'm at $1585,50 but I calculated all with US prices so I might have a 2G collection! *geez*


----------



## Sanne (Jan 10, 2006)

it's to much to count... let me say this: last year around this time it was 1800 euro's worth, I think it's at least doubled... AT LEAST!


----------



## velvet (Jan 10, 2006)

my mac stuff im guessing less than 500
but i would be wrong eep
god knows what all my make up together adds up to! hehe


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 10, 2006)

ugh. Around $2,500 ... about $2,350 of that accumulated since July of 2005. I know. eep.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_What I want to know is those with 8 grand of makeup in your house 

- what do you do for a living and are they hiring ? 

I need a better job....quickly!_

 
That's what I want to know.  LOL.  If I were to estimate.....it would be about $1200.  I actually had this conversation with my parents about a month ago.  My dad was shocked.  And at times I have thought about it myself.  I always felt so guilty because I still have student loans and all kinds of stuff to pay for and I have no problem spending $70 at MAC but it hurts to give Cingular my $70 bucks.  LOL.  But considering that some people have collections that are almost 10 times mine I don't feel bad at all!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 11, 2006)

Mines around $3500 retail, not including necessaries like concealor, foundation, mascara, etc. i would hate to know what it would be if I considered the items I had used completely. 
To put a positive spin on things, you could consider what they would go for on ebay. Some of my little rarities would probably up my collection value by $500 or more. If you care to be totally delusional, you could call them investment peices, lol.


----------



## Glow (Jan 11, 2006)

Mines about $500 almost, then again i've only been collecting since October and i've been between jobs


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

probably between 1k and 2k.  

to be honest, i grew up without much money at all, so it took me a long time to be able to learn how to actually spend over 100 at one time, especially on make-up.

but i've always loved make-up. it's fun; it's creative; and it makes me feel great.  

the collection would be much higher, but i lost my job in november.  (thank god i socked away quite a bit!!)

as soon as i get a new one... BAM! i am picking up new stuff. I'll need....

* new MAC
* new cell phone
* new MAC
* new purse
* get muh hair did. hehe
* did i mention new MAC?

I like to buy new stuff because sometimes i get bored with what i've got. yea! that's it! hehe

<3
dg


----------



## Isis (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm going to think happy thoughts instead


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 11, 2006)

The last time I officially calculated, it was almost $4,000 (only including MAC; Goddess only knows what it is with all the other brands), but I know it's increased significantly since then as that was almost a year ago.  Eh, it is a lot of money, but it's something I really enjoy so I can't really feel bad, plus I've been buying makeup for about 10 years, so that kind of spreads the cost out.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jan 11, 2006)

mac only collection in the ball park of $5,500. my ENTIRE collection? i have no idea...
hey, at least it wasn't used towards something bad or illegal like drugs or hookers =)
although, i'm gonna probably have to start pushing drugs or turning tricks on the side, to finance the addiction hahahaha jk
it's amazing how much "a little here" and "a little there" can add up... argh...


----------



## Ada (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh god, I don't really want to think about this. I just tallied it up to around $2000, but there are probably things I'm forgetting. I guess that's not as bad as some of you-- but it's still excessive!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Jan 12, 2006)

I've actually tallied it up, but that was several months ago - not sure about MAC only, but my total is about $8,000.  And about 90% of my collection is MAC.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't want to know. I just don't want to know!


----------



## xiahe (Jan 12, 2006)

approx. $130.50.  likes i said, i have the most pathetic MAC collection ever.  it's grown a teeny bit since i posted my pic (at that time containing only a 266 brush, bare canvas paint, blacktrack f/l, parrot e/s, swish e/s, beautiful iris e/s, and satellite dreams e/s) i've now acquired wonderstruck (♥♥♥!) and springbean lustreglass along with nocturnelle e/s.  ♥


----------



## succexy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm thinking probably around $3,000.00

It could be a bit more, it could be a bit less.

However, reading this thread was a reality check! If I've spent so much in not even a year, I had better sloooow her down. 

Also, now I'm feeling the need to get a job again, to...make more money, to buy more MAC.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so conflicted!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 12, 2006)

EEEK!

Curiosity got the better of me. My entire MAC collection cost at least £17 500 (GBP). That was where I got bored with counting. And there was me wondering why I've been struggling to save money for a deposit on a house! I did a brief tot-up using US prices as well. Until I got to more than $22 000, then I kind of lost the will to go on!

Some statistics...

Including duplicates and backups I have...

121 (full size) Pigments (that's £1815 alone)
54 (full size) Glitters plus 4 mini glitter vials from Delish
4 Pigment/Glitter Petites Sets, (the 2002, 2003, 2004 and 2005 sets)
33 Pre-made quads (i.e. 132 Eye Shadows)
282 Eye Shadows in pots or depotted
30 Pro Pan Eye Shadows
18 Snake Eyes or Colour Theory large Eye Shadows
7 Mineralize Eye Shadows
17 Eye Palettes and 11 Face Palettes (containing a total of 143 Eye Shadows)

So, that makes, including all palettes, quads, pots and pans, a total of 612 MAC Eye Shadows. Yikes.

159 lipsticks (not including any in palettes, this is just counting the tubes. This does include the lipsticks from the Treasures sets though).
12 Prolongwear lipcolours and 4 additional gloss coats.
91 Lipglasses, lipglass stains, lustreglasses and lacquers (again not including any in palettes)
8 Lip Palettes
41 Paints
27 Eye Khols
22 Skinfinishes
20 Glitter Eye Liners
35 Lip Pencils

And the list goes on. It's a long list.

I always knew I'm at the more serious end as MAC collectors go, and I was in a really well paid job when I bought most of it, but I'm still surprised by the total. And this is just my MAC collection... I also have a heap of stuff from other brands.


----------



## rubixio (Jan 12, 2006)

A bit over $600. Pretty good, since that is starting from 2002.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jan 12, 2006)

GHastly question, and mine is aroun $2,500.  F-ing frightening!


----------



## sincitylulu (Jan 12, 2006)

I would have to say at least 2k


----------



## mymymai (Jan 12, 2006)

A bit over $7,000 for me.  Yay, used car in MAC.


----------



## monirock (Feb 19, 2006)

a little over 2 grand for me. i spent a bit over 1 grand on brushes and some eyeshadows the 1st time i went to mac. my boyfriend hates it, haha.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh man, I am just salivating over here over the sounds of your guys' collections.  I have a small collection compared to you guys: around $550.  I've been collecting since about December.  I doubt I'll ever go past the $1000 mark though... being a student (and now an unemployed one) sucks!


----------



## kelliescellie (Feb 23, 2006)

What a fun topic!!!!! Lol ok so I went n got my calc and tallied it up.....

Drumroll please!!

$1,300 usd.  Wow.  And I just started oct/nov of '05.  Not even half a year of addiction n its already that high? 

I'm jealous of you lovelies with like ten thousand dollar collections


----------



## pinkfeet (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afterglow* 
_Oh man, I am just salivating over here over the sounds of your guys' collections.  I have a small collection compared to you guys: around $550.  I've been collecting since about December.  I doubt I'll ever go past the $1000 mark though... being a student (and now an unemployed one) sucks!_

 

Some have been collecting for years though. 

I have been for a while and when I added up mine it was only about 3K or so..I think I would have a heart attack if I found out I spent 8K or 22K. That is a down payment on a house or new car practically.


----------



## arbonnechick (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_I don't want to know. I just don't want to know!_

 
I hear ya!!!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Feb 26, 2006)

oopsie, double post.


----------



## XoXo (Mar 8, 2006)

my 1 month old collection is over 1000 dollars :crap:


----------



## thejadedstar (Mar 21, 2006)

Dear lord. For the sake of modesty, lets just say that I have  A LOT. Thousands. But in my defense I *did* sell my house last year, and went on a spree of sorts. I spent around a grand in one day, for my birthday last year. But besides that, the actual number dies with me! 

*shudders* Also in my defense, I'm an aspiring MU artist, so... It will all be OK. LOL!

Now you guys see why I'm on a no buy, and shortly, a swapbreak!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_What I want to know is those with 8 grand of makeup in your house 

- what do you do for a living and are they hiring ? 

I need a better job....quickly!_

 
some people have been collecting for years...
To be honest to anyone with a good job a few hundred dollars a month is nothing. Add it up over the course of a few years and you get your 8K.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 28, 2006)

endex


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 28, 2006)

i think i'm close to $2,000 now...to be honest, i was only using their shadows, plus maybe a liner, CCB, and a paint, up until about 9 months ago, when i only had like 2 brushes. now, i'm more concerned about other products, specifically lipsticks (i bought my first with the lingerie collection), skin "finish"-type of stuff, and colored liners...i figure, it's crazy to keep spending like $400 a month on make up when i have other stuff i want to buy, so i just pick out a few things from LE collections, and other than that, i'm slowly trying to expand the permanent collection into my own
*edit*
as of 8/24/06, i'm @ about $3,300...wTF? i spent that much from march to now?


----------



## bebs (Mar 30, 2006)

wanting to know got the better of me its almost 6k and I was wondering where money was going.. and thats only mac... I'm already on a no buy (everything but pigments and brushes) 

but god damn my piggies alone were 2k+


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 1, 2006)

My grand total is about $1200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just started in the Summer of 2005, so wow, lol.


----------



## gRiZeLda (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh My.... Mines Is Tinney Winney Compared To Everyone Elses. Im A Middle Class Citizen, With No Job. Soo00o00o0 Over All I Have Caluculated $300.00 Not Bad. But I Still Want More! Thats Why I Dnt Want To Get A Job, Because   Every Single Dime I Earn I Kno It All Going To Mac.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 8, 2006)

I started calculating my collection in an Excel spreadsheet...after I got to $400 worth of eyeshadows alone I didn't even want to know the rest.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm probably only at about 1.5 grand.... which is a lot for me who use to be nitpicky about spending money on drugstore brand makeup


----------



## MsJane (Apr 17, 2006)

I prob have over 2000 worth


----------



## alysia (Apr 17, 2006)

Somewhere around the 1000$ CAD mark now...


----------



## aziza (Apr 18, 2006)

My M.A.C collection: $14.00. I just bought my first red lipsick from them and it's beautiful!


----------



## user3 (Apr 18, 2006)

My current total including non MAC is around $9,000 before I sold a good bit of my stuff it was around $12,000.

This does not include my brushes or any backups.

Once I get done giving away items, clearing out my stash and selling the total should be closer to $4,000


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow Vanessa, I would love to see that collection.  Do we have a smilie for mouth watering?  Anyhow, I refuse to add up my collection because I am scared if I know the total, my hubby will be able to read my mind and he'll have a complete fit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm happier not knowing.


----------



## user3 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Wow Vanessa, I would love to see that collection.  Do we have a smilie for mouth watering?  Anyhow, I refuse to add up my collection because I am scared if I know the total, my hubby will be able to read my mind and he'll have a complete fit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I'm happier not knowing._

 
Heeehee I have this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is some of the pics shawna but it has not been updated to show the whole collection when it was at full price. I am going to be updating it soon to show what I had compared to what I have now. LOL
Let's just say I've went from a gigantic collection to what I would consider a modest collection. Of course this is my personal collection not my MA goodies. Those I keep at the studio where I work. I'd be too tempted to use them at home.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=30123


----------



## sel00187 (Apr 26, 2006)

erm probably about £35 a tad embarrasin but ive only just caught on to the mac trend n found out how gr8 it is. plus i dnt have a job, but wait till i get a job in a few months...mac counter will be empty muhahahahaha  hehe. x


----------



## m00nl1ght (Apr 27, 2006)

i think mine's close to $1000.. not too bad ^^


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 30, 2006)

i got about £112 worth of MAC but im so bad at keeping them =| i lost 3 e/s *cries* i will find them one day lol <3

ai ai ai so much is spent on MAC!!!!!!! You ladies (and Gents) are making me wanna buy more MAC now


----------



## Nikki0211 (May 1, 2006)

Mine is right around $1750...but it'll probably be close to or more then $2000 by the end of the summer with all the new collections. :-/


----------



## Pascal (May 2, 2006)

Mine is probably worth hundreds, maybe almost a thousand. All of my money and credit card bills go towards MAC Cosmetics. I don't ever leave any of my make up in the car, I have a fear of it being stolen.


----------



## stellarx1587 (May 14, 2006)

I calculated what my collection was worth a few months ago and it was at about $7000. I've spent about an additional $2500 since then... basically its almost $10,000. I didn't even wanna calculate all the TAX... cause that would push me well over $10,000!!!


----------



## lara (May 14, 2006)

Somewhere in the ballpark of AU$4000+.

Thank god for writing it all off as a business expense!


----------



## saraa_b (May 18, 2006)

like alittle less than 1,000


----------



## quandolak (May 19, 2006)

AU $25 - my entire makeup collection.


----------



## jenniferm1972 (May 21, 2006)

my diary on makeup alley says almost 4400...too much stuff!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (May 27, 2006)

ummm around $659 Australian dollars... and its SUCH a tiny collection! 

mac is so expensive in Australia it makes me cry :'(


----------



## mjacqueline (May 27, 2006)

To my horror its about $3000 SGD worth. I can't believe I own so much.


----------



## geeko (May 27, 2006)

about SGD2600


----------



## pinkarcade (May 29, 2006)

I've only discovered MAC since March and my collection is probably around 2k - maybe 2500. 

sigh. but most of it is bought used too.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

Whoaaaa...8,000 thats crazy...oh my goodness..thats alot of mac. I want some.

I think i have around $1200 US of MAC. That's not even alot. I am just grazing compared to you all.

I want another 15 palette filled before the end of the month..i need to sp end spend spend..lol


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 10, 2006)

seventy five bucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*brokecollegestudent*


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 10, 2006)

I Justed Finish Adding It Up And It Is Worth.................drum Roll..............please................  $4,900.


----------



## danzergirl22 (Jun 15, 2006)

$105. I'm 14, and really don't wear a ton of make-up, plus I just found out about the wonders of M.A.C less than two months ago.


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 18, 2006)

my collection is now worth...wait for it...£76! lol considering i dont have a job and i only started collecting 2 months ago, i think ive done well!


----------



## sharla (Jun 20, 2006)

only about $270 CDN
but i suppose thats not too bad, only since october and i am 14 with no job, though i have a birthday coming up so i'm expecting it to rise to at least $400, ahha


----------



## sewpunk (Jun 30, 2006)

I am about $300 in MAC...

in non mac stuff like skincare and Chanel products... over 2K easily.  Most of it's were gifts cause people know it what I like, MAKEUP!!!


----------



## joraye (Jul 12, 2006)

OK - I've been MAC'ing it since September 04....but I recently got really hardcore because of Specktra.

Anyways, I had started a spreadsheet about a month ago and I just update it with mine and the roomie's hauls everytime.  It doesn't include doubles of studio fix, or empties of mascara and lipglass.  I just used the current retail price on the website.....

$799.50....woo hoo.  A little over two car payments....don't tell Mom.


----------



## user6 (Jul 12, 2006)

omg, all my makeup together is worth about 12,000!!!!! Wow, that's what I bought my car for!!!!!!! *feeling guilty* I'm going to donate to charity!!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 12, 2006)

exactly $486.17 i've been collecting for 4 months.... not bad :roll:


----------



## Whitney Costner (Jul 14, 2006)

Mine's probably around $1,000 or so in MAC - and most of it's in brushes! lol!


----------



## ShirleyK (Jul 15, 2006)

Mine probably around US$120 since I joined Specktra that was around April I think... and I just went to Estee Lauder's Warehouse Sale... and it's awesome, the cut-offs are waaaaay huge different from retail... it was like 60-90%...


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 23, 2006)

several thosusand......ha jk!!!! maybe like getting close to a thousand or even...


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 23, 2006)

more i dont know


----------



## gummybug (Aug 23, 2006)

Roughly $190. Counting actual price I paid, with a few of the items bought cheaper than retail here or on ebay. Plus various pigment samples that were gifts and extras.


----------



## XoXo (Aug 23, 2006)

$4000 if that. Ive been collecting since February and I cant get  enough. Most of the $$$ is pigments since I have 35 full sized. And lipsticks.


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 24, 2006)

£335, i think... thats in 4 months :| lol!


----------



## kymnasium (Aug 30, 2006)

*Perspective, people!*

Alright.  My mac collection is three eyeshadows and one warm eyes palette from this season's anniversary collection.  I know that might sound piddly to many of you.  I would have to agree.  I have tons of other makeup; I'm a mac newbie.

On the "I can't believe what I spent" front, I propose, however, that you might want to keep a tiny use journal.  Nothing too complicated.  I have one in which I record when I use certain items, namely, any higher end item.  I'll try to take pictures of the results ( I love me!  I'm so hot!  I like to take pictures of my finished face!) but often I just don't have time.  With the mac eyeshadows, each of which I've had for a while now, I have a similar system.  Each time I use one of them, I put a little tick mark on an index card with a golf pencil that I have at the bottom of my traincase. I know that for some of you, listing out each item would take forever, so I recommend that maybe you only do this with your most oft used items ( I swear this will make you feel so much better about your collections!). 

Okay, so on my list, I have the three shadow names and a row of tick marks on it.  Cranberry (the eyeshadow which I lost my MAC virginity with over 6 years ago!) has 74 little marks next to it. 74 days of radiant red! It cost me $13.50.  That means that each use was a little over 18 cents.  Each time I use it, the price of an individual use goes down. 

Now, putting that together with all the other beauty staples that we all use each day, wouldn't you agree that making a daily donation of $3 to $5 (depending on your fragrance and number of products used) on your self, an investment in your mood and your image and your beauty, is completely worth it?  We're making the world more beautiful.  Don't think about how much you've spent total.  That will only make you want to find an insurance agent who will cover it all.

Instead, think about every day that you've known you looked good.  Every day that someone has hit on you or been envious of your great eyebrow arch, non-creasing shadow, ultra-plump pout or radiant skin.  Remember that each time you use your makeup, you are spending fractions of dollars on yourself.  If you can't do that, if you can't just spend a little of your money on making sure you feel confident and prepared to face the world, then you certainly should be concerned.  You deserve to savor your makeup, and in so doing, you savor yourself.


----------



## lolachick (Sep 6, 2006)

I think my collection is worth roughly $2000.  That includes almost 100 lip glosses of various brands, about $300 of Nars blushes, and a whole crapload of MAC e/s, pigments, and assorted other odds and ends.  And my collection is still small compared to any serious collector!


----------



## geeko (Sep 8, 2006)

i've calculated mine...it's a shocking US$3000 for the past 10 months. and this is for MAC only...i only started collecting MAC seriously in December last yr..Yikes...3000 dollars in 10 months!!!!!

THIS is way too excessive for a college student like me. I've to decrease my expenditure on MAC! yikes!


----------



## n_c (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a tiny collection, only about $730


----------



## Kim. (Sep 10, 2006)

Mine's nothing compared to people at Specktra; $300 and a LOT of items I'm not happy with ( MAs' give me wrong colours/items, I return them and I'm still not happy so I can't be bothered). I only have one face and I don't feel i need 634906279067 items I just pick what I like and what I think is good.


----------



## Sabrunka (Sep 10, 2006)

So far around like, 500$ or so in the past month, that's when I started collecting, haha I'm terrible.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 4, 2006)

lol!! i asked myself that question many times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. hmmm don't know but i'm petty shure i can get me a very nice car!


----------



## redambition (Nov 6, 2006)

kymnasium, that post makes so much sense... but then it also means that i could justify spending outrageous amounts of moolah on more makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my collection is worth AU$2200. eeek. that's a lot of money for less than 12 months of collecting.


----------



## juwlz (Jan 22, 2007)

I envy you all. I want to have $10,000 to spend on makeup over time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





soon enough, Its good to know what my college education is going for, a ever growing MAC addiction. Better go study


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 22, 2007)

My collection is only 8 months big but so far I've spent about $7-800, oops...shhhhh! lol


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 23, 2007)

$10,000 plus

my kit is HUGE, buying every tech and studio finish concealer color is a big chunk of that amount


----------



## Corien (Jan 24, 2007)

An exact of... 38.3732 USD, which is 29.50 euros on MAC, that's 2 eyeshadows.

With my other make-up... it's probably not a lot more than 100 dollars. 
Not much, I'm still a bit of a MAC/Make-up newbie


----------



## sharyn (Jan 24, 2007)

2100 Euro worth of MAC... I've been collecting for 8 Months now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I have no idea jow much I've spend on other brands... I guess somewhere between 400 and 500 Euro.


----------



## stickles (Feb 3, 2007)

Over a G, and while others' biggest assets are their houses/cars, mine goes on my face. lol.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 3, 2007)

about 100$


----------



## Michelle3 (Feb 17, 2007)

over 10 grand what can i say iam totaly addicted plus iam a makeup artist you never know what your going to need!

Pics of my collection coming soon!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 17, 2007)

about $1900. i've been collecting for a year & a half-ish. $100 a month towards MAC isn't too bad IMO.


----------



## madkitty (Feb 17, 2007)

hmm wish i hadnt sat and thought about that LOL I would say approx £2000 which with todays rates is about $4000 - PLEASE dont tell my mum she'll kill me LMAO


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm going to say a modest $400 but that's been spent over the length of 4-5 months and not all of it has been purchased with my money...What can I say if I am still a litle daddys girl?


----------



## astronaut (Mar 5, 2007)

So added up my makeup and estimated it at a little over $1,100 USD + 7.75% tax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm only 17. Yikes. So that's where all my money went...


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 5, 2007)

Mine's worth about $1,000...
But that's kind of scary because.
1. I barely started to really like makeup about 4 months ago or so.
2. I don't live with my parents anymore, I'm 100% on my own... I have bills to pay and what not.
3. I'm a part time telemarketer. lol. I'm poor as dirt.

But I LOVE my makeup. It's my passion.


----------



## marreyes38 (Nov 6, 2007)

*How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

just wondering...


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I don't even want to admit/think about that.......


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Eh, I'm sure it's nowhere near anyone on here LOL. I'm just starting to buy HE and MAC, so ask me again in a few years


----------



## Hilly (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I would say about $2, 000. yipes..


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

when i tallied a few months ago i was definetly up to 3,000. 
and since then ive started compulsively collecting nars, so im definetly up around the 4, 5 thousand range. 


and im mad i keep it all in my dorm room.


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

my collection is sooooo small.  3 brushes, one quad, one lipstick, 2 lipglosses, 1 paintpot, like 6 or 7 e/s, 1 msf, 1 pigment, 1 lll, 1 eyekohll...i think that's it.  it's about $400.  and i'm doing another haul this w/e, so, including this haul, i'd say about  $600!  that is NUTS.  but i don't have a car/car insurance, so what the hell!  i use the excuse the drugstore mu doesn't show on my skin hehe


----------



## amoona (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Thousands and thousands of dollars. Luckily most of it is free and/or heavily discounted but it still adds up to thousands and thousands of dollars.


----------



## n_c (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

not much probably round 2K


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

haha probably... upwards of 2 grand.


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*







about $5,000 easily maybe more and thats not counting my three MAC traincases


----------



## Weasel (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

not that much, but for the fact i've only been collecting a few months, a lot haha

i spend about £160 GBP per month (i think just over $320)


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I don't even want to admit/think about that....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






I'm with her!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just reading the question made me physically ill


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Easily $8000. Probably more. That's bad considering I'm just a student and need to focus on other stuff more..


----------



## Deena (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_





I'm with her!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just reading the question made me physically ill_

 
Me too. I feel so shallow


----------



## landonsmother (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

as of last month, i hit over the $10,000 range.  how sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i could've used the money for other things.


----------



## almmaaa (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I just started buying mac in july and I estimate 2,800.  I am ashamed.....


----------



## almmaaa (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *landonsmother* 

 
_as of last month, i hit over the $10,000 range. how sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i could've used the money for other things._

 
WOW how many years have you been collecting MAC?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I just threw up in my mouth thinking about this...my redemption comes in knowing that it's not as high as everyone else here..

With that said, my last trip I dropped 450, not too long before that, 200..not too long before that ..crap, lets just say I dropped about $1000 in the last 6 months (and that's with a Pro discount)..


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

probably about $3,000


----------



## divinedime (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*






 about 400 on MAC alone and I just started about a month ago!


----------



## aeni (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

12-15k.


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Probably around €2500,- euros


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Well, I began 3 months ago, and I spent around 500€, that is more than $700...


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

hmm, if i had to guess, it's probably in the $5K range.  i have a ton of mac, but i also have lot of more expensive stuff like chanel and nars and i have an a**load of nail polishes (mostly opi, essie or chanel).  i've been fortunate to get a few things off e-bay or from a cco, but i've still probably spent way too much...not that i'll ever stop buying, lol.


----------



## fingie (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

On just MAC, I'm at about $2,600. And I've only been into MAC since early this summer.


----------



## nikki (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

About $2500


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Geesh! I need to put it my will, it's worth quite a bit actually.    I have chanel e/s, Bobbi Brown e/s, and MAC e/s.  Wait, I have Prescriptives & some Dior e/s.  I am getting sick just thinking how much just my e/s are worth.  

I don't think that I want to know.  I am going to stay in denial.


----------



## mochabean (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

LOL! I keep every single receipt I buy of MAC makeup. SO I know how much I spend. I started collection MAC since end of Sept/Oct of this year. And I've spent almost $2100 total in only a couple of months! YIKES!!! If my boyfriend found out how much I spend on makeup he'd be so upset!!


----------



## palegirlsrule (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I have avoided thinking about it but need to buckle down and take inventory for insurance purposes I suppose. Blargle.


----------



## mollythedolly (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Not much at all. I just started with a brand new collection over the summer and I've been slowly collecting. My entire "collection" includes 3 brushes, a sharpener, 1 foundation, 2 concealers, 1 powder, 1 blush, 1 bronzer, 4 nail polishes, 3 lipglosses, 1 lipstick, 2 pencil eyeliners, 1 liquid eyeliner, 3 eyeshadows and a mascara. That's all. 

Maybe $275? If you include my caboodles traincase, I'm at $295.


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I don't even want to think about it.  Last time I tallied up just my Mac lippies it was about a 750, not including my LE lip palettes.


----------



## liv (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I'm not sure, and I'm also not sure I even want to know.  Granted, it's not near a lot of Specktra members (I doubt mine is even close to the one grand mark), but it's still a nice chunk of change to me.


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I try not to think about it, and I would never want to post it in a public place!!! LOL  

I was just talking to my sister about what would I grab if the house was on fire.......... my car, my dog & cat and my TRAINCASE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just the fact that I even thought about my traincase made me want to sign up for Cosmetics Anonymous


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

ahaha as a newly found MAC addict
these numbers are scaring me!
I NEED a job!


----------



## user79 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I have no clue, it's really hard for me to judge. I'd say about $1000?


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I seriously don't want to think about total over the last year ..but umh the last two months ...dec/jan ..omg this is fucking ridiculous ..sorry ..i Just started totally up from the last two months ..and umh as im typing I think i might throw up ..the grand total is ....899.50 ~!! holy crap ...umh damn this thread .... let me break it down lol

from nordstrom.com total = 599
from maccosmetics.com total =  213.50
from specktra clearance bin ..through paypal = 87

crap I havent inculded ebay purchases ..umh ebay i think is about 70 bucks..but im gonna try to forget about taht one heh ...

I should add that I have only recently started to srsly build my mac collection ...and also since moving to Italy ...we get paid a bit more money ...like before in the states it was srsly pay check to pay check ... with maybe 200 bucks left over for a month for misc shit ...never really bought non useful stuff like makeup lol...

but here I think after paying bills, putting about 300 usd in savings every two weeks ..we still have about 1000 dollars left over every two weeks ...so hence me spending so much ..but that's about to change ... I have vowed to limit my purchases to about 250 for FAFI ..and under 200 for when heatherette comes out ..and after that not anything else until umh september 08 or so.

plus we are looking into buying a new car and the payment will prolly be about 400-500 so thats gonna take a chunk out of the influx ...and also we want to travel while we are here in europe and if I keep spending the way I have been ..umh gonna leave europe and not seen a damn thing cuz i was too poor to go anywheres lol

also should umh no spend so much for sake of my marriage ..if the hubby only knew the amounts he would have a heart attack ..like for reals


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Probably way more than 5,000...I've been collecting MAC since High School and I have TONS of other crap drugstore and high-end. Last time I checked (before Xmas) I had over 170 lipglosses alone..not lipsticks, LIPGLOSSES. That is INSANE.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Well, for MAC, I would have to say somewhere in the vicinity of $1,500 but I don't like to think about it because then I think what I could have bought with the money!  And the sad thing, is that this is since August, when I discovered the joy of MAC.

Overall, it would be really hard to estimate how much I've spent on makeup, since I have been buying it since I was about 10, and now seven plus years later.....  It is really scary to think how much money I've spent on makeup since my love of it began.  What would be even scarier would be to calculate the amount of money that other people spent on makeup for me, like my mom.   GAHHHH!!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

My collection is worth about $4500 I think, but I haven't spent more than $200 on it in the last couple years. I'm proud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lately I've just been replacing essentials, I have so much that I need to put a serious dent in it before I can start buying again. That and I'm a student with no money.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I don't want to admit this but prob and most likely between 5K-8K

I have been collecting all kinds of makeup (low and high ends) since I was 16. I am 27 now. LOL


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Uhm, not something I want to think about! But if I have to estimate... around $2k?


----------



## matsubie (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

merely thinking about this is making me nauseous.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

think im nearing 3G's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lawd hammercy


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I don't want to admit this but prob and most likely between 5K-8K

I have been collecting all kinds of makeup (low and high ends) since I was 16. I am 27 now. LOL_

 
Yes. Sounds JUST like me too. I think mine is more towards the 8K and up for the past 15 years or so...
Terrible, but I justify some of my craziness by saying that I use MU every day (even to work out!) and I've sold some of my LE, NIB stuff that I got on a whim and didn't ever use...so somehow it balances out.  I say, as long as you live within your means.  It makes me happy.

PLUS, I don't drink really, don't eat out a lot (for the waistline), don't buy video games or DVDs (we rent), and DH and I budget for most everything else. Plus, both DH and I work, no kids. We're DINKs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (dual income, no kids).


----------



## astronaut (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

~ $1800


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Gosh thinking about it makes me cringe lol...mine would be around $4,000-$5,000 including my make-up brushes and other brands aside rom MAC.


----------



## geeko (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

after conversion from SG dollars to US dollars, my whole collection is worth about US$7800. This does not include brushes...

OMG...


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

my current makeup is only about $200 I think, 
Tho ive spent $100 on just foundation before, it really does add up!!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_Probably way more than 5,000...I've been collecting MAC since High School and I have TONS of other crap drugstore and high-end. Last time I checked (before Xmas) I had over 170 lipglosses alone..not lipsticks, LIPGLOSSES. That is INSANE._

 
I think you're set with lipglosses for life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mine totals $1100 right now. That doesn't include the stuff I've used up and tossed regularly through my life, like foundations, concealers, mascaras, liners, glosses, you name it... of course!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I started getting makeup When I was 14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm 20 now.....
Also I started useing Mac at 14  but then stopped a year later. And Started up again at 16 so Damn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I don’t want to think how much I've spent. I'd Say at least 12, or more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since I was 16 till now. That’s only on Mac let alone. God knows about drug store brands or others. 
Yikes.... Im going to stop thinking about this....


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Around €900.
Less than €100 of that on MAC.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I just did the math on all of my MAC and I have about $4,000...my b/f thinks i need and intervention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just need more mac!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

About £1000/$2000


----------



## Primula (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

MAC is way more expensive in Denmark, but all in all, I've spent $1750 on MAC. That's in... 8 months. Oh, God. I need help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe a new lipstick would make me feel better?


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

3 grand I'd estimate at this point
worth EVERY penny haha.


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

For the sake of amusement, I asked my boyfriend how much he thinks is that max my MAC collection should value. He answered $250 at one time. I at first thought he meant for one shopping trip. No, no he meant total.

$250 maximum for a MAC collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just thought I'd share that!


----------



## KikiB (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Wow as far as total makeup collection goes...considering I dumped pretty much EVERYTHING that was not high-end last year...I'd say around $1000 US. It seems like more, trust me, but there's probably a good $300 in assorted lipglosses.

My mom got me hooked on Lancome VERY early, I've still got several old shadows (Slide, Strobe, Montage, the tiny, tiny bit of Candid that I have left, et al), and I got a good amount of Urban Decay for Christmas.


----------



## anaibb (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I'd rather not even thinking about it....


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 21, 2008)

I often wonder about this, but doubt I'll ever have the time to sit around and inventory it all. I'm gonna guess at least 5 grand (including non-MAC). I could have put it all toward a down payment for a house. Its depressing when you think of it that way, but I still love each item.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been doing an inventory in Excel and my total is really kind of scary considering I don't think I even have that much....

$7500AUD. That's around $4600USD.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Nov 21, 2008)

Probably about 1500. During my lunch break I will be buying some items that I had my eye on. HAHA


----------



## kittykit (Nov 21, 2008)

I spend around $200/month (after currency conversion) in the past few 3 months since the new MAC open near my place. Honestly, I wouldn't want to calculate how much I've spent over these years... it scares me. *lol* I've tried to avoid walking pass by the store nowadays.


----------



## littleinkpot (Nov 23, 2008)

I would guess about $2500 - $3500 (Australian dollars). 

Makeup is REALLY expensive here so my collection isn't as big as a US or UK collection of the same value would be.


----------



## macosophy (Nov 23, 2008)

around a grand in the last 10 months when i started collecting.


----------



## anguria (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its more than 5000$!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 1, 2008)

haha I just completed my excel spreadsheet on my MAC inventory. Totaled almost $2400! *faint*


----------



## BestRx (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a pretty small collection so mine is probably worth about $1,000. But I've maybe only spent half of that since the rest are things I've asked for/received as gifts or as freebies sent to magazine editors. (I work in men's/financial mags but have friends in the beauty/fashion mag world.)


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 4, 2008)

My collection is worth about $350.  I only started collecting in September.


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine is about $2700. Which isn't bad, since I just turned 16


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 17, 2009)

I just started wearing MAC about a month or so ago. 

So far, I'm at about $500.

ETA: For some reason, I forgot to list my other makeup. I guess I'm up around about $1000 or more.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 18, 2009)

about 4G's.... Now Im trying to figure out where the money came from.... hmmm


----------



## gubeca (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_For the sake of amusement, I asked my boyfriend how much he thinks is that max my MAC collection should value. He answered $250 at one time. I at first thought he meant for one shopping trip. No, no he meant total.

$250 maximum for a MAC collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just thought I'd share that!
_

 
AHAHAH AHAHAH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he is such a believer!!!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

^ LOL!!! I've had similar kind of stuff said to me... *showing my mother and E/S* 'How much do you think this cost?' 'Hmm, 3 euro?' xD I wish!

I'm guessing I've spent over €3000 on my collection (about $4000) which is shameful, because I'm a student who has no money to eat or buy supplies D: its an addiction, I actually can't stop buying it. 
My friends were quizzing me about it one day, and they concluded that the only thing I would forgo makeup for is nicotine. LOL. My life.


----------



## Corien (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I just recalculated it... I spend 1100 dollars on MAC in total (little bit less than 875 euros). On makeup in total I spend about 1500-1600 dollars.


----------



## andreacvbb (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

i count everything that i own....and its like 2200 euro/3000 us$....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the worsest part is...i will continue with mi adiction...
*thinking of colour craft*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but hey,....if i think how much other peoples smoke....i know people who buys cigarrettes for more than 100€ the month = 1200€ a year....

i am collecting since 3 years....so 2200 : 3 = 733 a year....

my conclusion: i spend 733 a year for makeup...other people 1200 a year for smoking.....

makeup wins!!!!! now i can sleep again....


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

oh dear lord.. i just calculated my shadows and its over 1400. ugghhhh


----------



## User38 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

argh, I could have bought a house for what I have in makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I have no idea right now and I don't want to think about that lol


----------



## Asela88 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

its safe to say ive spent around 2,500..and honestly i thought that was insane until i see people here have spent way more..so i feel alot better about my small collection lol..thanks guys!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I've got a spread sheet going and I added up all the columns and the total is: $9459.50

I've got everything listed in Aussie dollars but I purchased a good chunk of the collection from the states so it's not really that accurate. Definitely spent a few grand in US dollars though... yeesh!


----------



## michiluk44 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Oh gosh, ummm, I don't know if I wanna calculate 8 years of addiction... Current value of my collection would have to be upwards of $5k...yikes. What can I say, love hurts the wallet sometimes.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Wow, that is a really eye opening question for me... I thought I was on the conservative side but it's still a pretty big chunk of change for me in my point in life as a student with little income.... it's about 1.5-2k... but some of them are replenishibles of about 200/yr and "life time" pieces of brushes.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

On everything??? Prolly $2k-$3k, I would guess.

It's not just MAC though. I'm fairly new to MAC, started buying in January, but I'm probably over $1k on MAC so far.

I also have lots of Fyrinnae, EDM, BE, ELF, and some drugstore stuff.

And I count my pink toolboxes as part of my stash, because makeup is why I bought them.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

i know i've spent maybe 3grand total, but thats discounted lol. if that was full price it would probably be near 10k.


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Oh my goodness...hehe...I'm just now starting to take Mac seriously...I've been wearing their foundation for awhile but don't own one eyeshadow from Mac LOL...I'd say I've spent about $200 max with Mac as of today...but since I'd like to freelance...I'm sure that number will be skyrocketing very soon!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I've spent about $1000 since Christmas.  I've been buying makeup for about 3 years. that should give you an indication....


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Yeah, I posted in this thread some time ago, my collection is probably worth well over 10K and that's not even counting the makeup I've gifted to my nieces. 
It's okay though, because I love it so much, and I've been collecting for quite awhile.  I really need to post pictures of my "train case" (as if one would hold it all).


----------



## Willa (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

I'm scared to count...


----------



## SuSana (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'm scared to count..._

 
Me too, I know it's thousands of dollars though but I don't want to know exactly how many


----------



## erynnj (Jun 18, 2009)

over 10, i counted and stopped at that point. probabaly close to 15 *SIGH*


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh dear, at the begining of this year I started to calculate how much I've spent. After I hit $1,200 I stopped because it was depressing, which was back in April I think?


All together though... I would saaaaaaaaaaaaaay anywhere from $7,500 to $9,000.


----------



## lilylibs (Jun 23, 2009)

at the moment id say £300-£500

but iv got £200 worth waiting to be dlelivered... urgh my poor credit card!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine is worth £4000 which is about$6500.


----------



## cazgh (Jun 25, 2009)

£350 on MAC, £200 on Nars, £100 on carry case and drawers, £100 on Benefit, £1000 on other brands - miscellaneous items, books, brushes etc.  Way more than I thought I had - I didn't really even think I had spent that much... And I only just got my addiction, going to have to work hard to not go too mad...


----------



## MissResha (Jun 25, 2009)

hmmm

my pigments alone are worth close to $2,000....yikes


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't even want to begin counting the exact figures but I'm sure it hovers in the $8,000 range once I add in my brushes, vanities and train case. 

Now, if only I had put that toward my student loans....


----------



## eskae (Jun 25, 2009)

I only started a few months ago and it's probably worth $1000.


----------



## paperfishies (Jun 27, 2009)

Around $10k with a MAC pro discount 98% of my makeup is MAC.  I'm a makeup artist on top of my normal day job...So that accounts for a big chunk of my makeup.  When I bought my home,I told my agent I wanted it insured under my homeowners insurance and he laughed and told me it probably wouldn't be worth it...I said, um I have $10K worth cosmetics and it's my side job...He got very serious and said, "Ok, I now see what you mean"


----------



## shmooby (Jul 18, 2009)

the last time i added it up I got to about £700 in MAC alone. I also have quite a bit of urban decay and a small clinique collection. ($1143.23 according to xe!) that was a few months ago though. and i have had a bit of a clear out. Reckon it's at about £850 in total now


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 18, 2009)

I have never bought any MAC myself so I won't count them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makeup brushes:
Kabuki brush: £2.95
Eyeshadow brush: Free with voucher from Boots
Thick eyeliner brush: 50p with voucher from Boots
Angled brush: Free with voucher from Boots

I have a gel liner brush and a double sided shadow and liner brush from BB but they came with palettes and my liner.

Eyeshadows:
Stila all over highlighter: £1.50
Bobbi Brown nudes palette: £31.95
H and M palette: £1.50
Cheapo palette: £1.00
Stila palette in noire: £4.00
Loreal Star secrets palette: £2.00
Rimmel single shadow as highlighter: £1.00
Wet and Wild highlighter: £1.00
N17 dazzlepot: £3.99
Sleek palettes x 5: £24.45
Smashbox TokiDoki quad: £15.00
Smashbox Electric quad: £5.90

Bases:
17 pencil in white: £1.99
UDPP: £9.50

Lipglosses:
Cant go through inventory for each as have too many but have done a quick mental count and I'm at £105

Eyeliners:
Bobbi Brown gel liner 2 pack: £19
Rimmel special eyes liner: £2.99
Chunky indian kajal x 3 £3
Stila smudgepots x 2: £10
Stila smudgepot: £1.50
Stila eye pencil x 2: £8

Mascaras:
Maybelline Stiletto: £4.99
Maybelline Colossal: £4.69
Borjouis carbon black x 2: £8.00
Benefit Badgal: £2
Rimmel random mascara: £3
Boots 360: £2

Blusher/highlighter:
Smashbox duo blush: £6.00
Smashbox highlighter/blush: £5.66
Body Shop highlighter/bronzer stick: £2.99

Foundations:
YSL Teint Parfait: £25.00
Bourjouis en toute legerete: £7.00
YSL TE: £16.00
Rimmel stay matte powder: £3.99
Dr Feelgood: £16


----------



## Corien (Jul 23, 2009)

According to my Excel file, it's about €1500, about €1000 is M.A.C.  I estimated my entire beauty purchases of the last 3 years €1500, but I guess I need to re-estimate that.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 21, 2009)

maybe $130 lol. im still building my collection


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 25, 2009)

alot more than $5,000 for sure on mac and then NARS is like about $3,000 plus.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 25, 2009)

Im scared to add it all up. I dont want or need that kind of reality check right now


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 25, 2009)

Yikes, my MAC is probably around $2500 to $3000 and everything else I would guess is between $6000 and $7000.... and it keeps growing!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 19, 2009)

around 5000.00 on mac, and 350 on nars..150 in MUFE.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Dec 20, 2009)

my MAC collection is worth around 5,700. not saying i paid that much .. i have two friends from H.S that work at the SAME store - not a stand .. so sometimes they throw extra crap in my bag when im hauling and i use their pro cards at other stores. so yea i love my life lol ..


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 20, 2010)

I counted my nail polishes to be worth approximatley £3000 (I do however have EVERY single bottle I have ever bought over the past 15 years, which has not been used entirely up and only one pair of double (clear, but different brands)) so my collection is very ecclectic, the most I have of the same brand (with the same bottle) is 18. 

Other make up of ALL kinds maybe £300/£400 all togther.. (including brushes and 5 Dali perfumes!! <3)

I have oily skin and coffin Joe lenth nails, so it's a very easy choice for me.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2010)

Holy cow - I don't think I would want to know


----------



## fingie (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Im scared to add it all up. I dont want or need that kind of reality check right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed.


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 21, 2010)

MAC is probably around $5000 maybe more  , OPI around $3000 , the rest another $3000 - 
Holy Jesus I have over $10,000 in beauty products 
I could add the cost of my insane Coach collection and really give my self a reality check


----------



## tthelwell (Jan 21, 2010)

My entire makeup collection plus brushes, skincare and nail polishes is worth over $20K....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HOLY CRAP!!!

Factor in my PRO Discount and gifts...I've spent over $10K...I don't want to play anymore THX!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 21, 2010)

I got as far as my two filled MUFE pallets and decided I dont really want to know. Those came up to $400 alone...  *smh*


----------



## xliliumx (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm probably not that much, being a student and all doesn't leave much extra $$ for makeup. I'd estimate around $600-800. Haha this reminded me of one of the lectures in an enviro class I'm taking... after I'd bought a bunch of stuff online I went to class to be lectured on how if us North Americans even cut our annual spending on makeup by 1/4, we could tackle illiteracy worldwide, or by 1/2 could provide clean drinking water & sanitation globally. Made me feel pretty guilty, so I've tried to cut back on my spending by mostly shopping LJ sales, craigslist etc! :S


----------



## Brie (Mar 21, 2010)

Honestly, I'd rather not know!! lol


----------



## LC (Mar 26, 2010)

did inventory last month and I was at  $17,000...all MAC


*note* I don't collect for the fun of it lol, I'm a full time artist.


----------



## Ange1 (Apr 16, 2010)

IN the $300 to $500, but I'm good at swapping!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Apr 19, 2010)

just my mac makeup is 204.50 without tax.
but i have alot of other brands, i love love love urban decay.
since its so late im not going to total everything up, but tomorrow after work i will! and now that i have a job, with a macys right down the street that sells mac and a sephora too, more money will be spent!


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Apr 22, 2010)

In MAC around $4,900 not including back ups, skincare, and items I'm back to MAC'ing. $390 Nars $630 MUFE $160 smashbox $60 urban decay. $750 vanity and storage. I have lots from nyx and other drugstore brands also probably adding up to about $500. So my collection is worth an estimate of around $6,890. Wow not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 22, 2010)

*mine's $12,000 (AUD).*

The reason mine is worth so much is because in Australia we pay crazy inflated prices like $32.00 for an eyeshadow that costs $14.50 in the US.


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 23, 2010)

i have over $5500 in my kit that i have spent so far and i really started buying makeup for my kit in Sept 09.  before that,  it would have never added up to that amount.  i'm still collecting though, but i'm a professional makeup artist and esthetician.  i have spent a ton in skincare products and equipment as well.


----------



## phatkat (Apr 24, 2010)

ive spent about $2000 on MAC (thank goodness for B2M) and have spent way more at sephora!! also have my drugstore stuff... aaargh.. i have given myself a weekly allowance! but im always going over


----------



## Soeth23 (Apr 24, 2010)

When you guys calculate how much it's worth...do you count what you paid or how much it would be to replace? Do you take into account the price of rare stuff?


----------



## LC (Apr 24, 2010)

i count what each item costs at retail brand new. i think putting a higher price tag on discontinued or limited products would be more of an opinion that would change from person to person


----------



## Senoj (May 18, 2010)

It may be under $1000 about $800. I don have that much Mac but now that I have the Mac pro card I know the amount will go up.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

I'm afraid to put and actual number on it. But, I would say around $3000.


----------



## beautylush (May 19, 2010)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

You should be asking people who collect baseball cards or something else.  If it makes you happy, then you shouldn't worry about how much you spend on it.


----------



## xSarAAHH (Jun 7, 2010)

My collection isn't even that big but MAC is SO much more expensive in Dubai so quite a bit...


----------



## erinmosh (Jun 7, 2010)

i have been collecting since may/june of 2005, and my collection is now worth (calculated everything on an excel spreadsheet): $4,798.55. i used to have every MSF mac ever made, and have sold a lot. but still! tons of money, haha.


----------



## User38 (Jun 7, 2010)

too much
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 --


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiwicleopatra* 

 
_It was 3.5 grand this time last year...not sure what it is now.  I dont want to know_

 
Lmao, I posted that "01-09-2006, 06:47 PM"

Now it's over 30k easy.


----------



## BrittanyD (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm just a teenager but I've been collecting for about 2 years now... And it's definitely at least $2,500. Maybe $3k. My MAC collection is upwards of maybe $800-$1,000? I dunno. o.o Most of my spending money goes towards makeup. I've been wanting to do this professionally since I was 13, and plan on fulfilling that dream, so I don't think I'm that insane for a teen with a passion.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 13, 2010)

god, this is straight up embarassing. in mac alone, and not counting quads, trios, holiday palettes, pigment sets, or msf's (and all the things i didn't count like liners, brow, and face stuff) i came up to 2986.50 :/ 
also not including what's in my kit. fuuuck...


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLAMORandGORE* 

 
_also not including what's in my kit. fuuuck..._

 
hahahahaha I just thought the same thing.
I started clicking through this thread and started estimating my personal stuff then thought EXACTLY that quote and 2 seconds later I read your post.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

*moving to The Traincase*


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

*moving to The Traincase*


----------



## VIC MAC (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_





I'm with her!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just reading the question made me physically ill_

 
I'm sat here thinking....what if my husband sees this - It's my bestkept secret....


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Last month my fiancee asked me how much does my collection cost, trying to make me realize that i have enough (I will never think I have enough)!! Just for fun I sat down and tried to estimate how much is my collection worth. After 3-4 hours off adding i realized that it's about 8000-9000 euros... I never told him of course!!


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

~$2000 (about half of which is MAC). This is actually more than I've spent on my massive nail polish collection that I've been accumulating for 3 years.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

Well I've only been buying Mac for almost a year now and it's already probably around 2-3 thousand... Maybe more. It's pretty sad


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: How much do you ladies estimate you've spent on your entire make up collection???*

*merging with another thread - same topic*


----------



## Mizzvaine (Aug 3, 2010)

about 3,000. It's sad because I don't even have a full time job yet. All my paycheck goes to makeup.


----------



## chelseadawn (Aug 13, 2010)

I actually looked at everythingggg and calculated it as best I could awhile back, its like $4000! Yikes! I'm only seventeen! Definitely was a wake-up call for me haha, saving my money now.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 14, 2010)

Well at one point I had about 130 of JUST eyeshadows...easily 2k right there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And over $500 worth of MSF's and blushes. Ack. Thats gross. I'm not adding anything else UGH.


----------



## erynnj (Aug 18, 2010)

far over 10 grand, last time i calculated was over 4 years ago.... and it was around there.


----------



## iheartblushes (Aug 18, 2010)

Definitely more than $5,000... I don't even wanna think about it =(


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't put a price tag on my children--don't ask me to do it!


----------



## dramatEYES (Sep 29, 2010)

Probably "only" (hey...it's all relative) around $1800 for MAC. I don't wanna think about how much it is with other brands :x


----------



## geeko (Sep 30, 2010)

Up to date, my collection is worth about $19,000 usd

OMG!!!!!!! Includes mac and non mac

MAC alone takes up $13,200 usd....

Faintz.... needs to check into Cosmetics - aholic anoymous.


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 30, 2010)

Hm I have no clue what my make up stash is worth, probably only € 250 (that's like, $ 300 or so?) but my nail polish stash is huge and the colors alone are worth € 3,000 (which adds up to $ 4,000) and that's excluding all top and basecoats, swap stuff, Konad, nailart stuffies and all sorts of treatment.. Yikes!

Ah well, I stopped adding the price I payed for each polish in my spreadsheet so it's an estimation.. I took a price that I thought was average  No need to know the actual worth


----------



## boyzeroo (Oct 21, 2010)

The scary thing is that I've only been collecting for the past year and I've already accumulated approx. $6000 at least of prestige cosmetics from MUFE, Smashbox, MAC, Nars, Benefit, etc. and I'm not even that big of a makeup junkie, i'm a bigger skincare junkie. Oh ya...forgot to mention i'm a guy too.

  	It's been a long long time since i've been on specktra and i've updated my collection. Its crazy but now I have about $9500.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 23, 2010)

Just on my MAC palettes filled with e/s alone is worth $2,240. My MAC brushes is another $3,000 easy. And that's not including MAC blush palettes filled, quads, blush singles, foundations, powders, lipsticks, lipgloss, NARS products, and other products etc. etc. etc.!!!!!!!


----------



## captodometer (Oct 23, 2010)

My brushes were $476.  And the makeup was $1890.  So entire collection is worth $2366: this includes everything, not just MAC.

  	I accumulated my stash over 5+ years, so it represents a really small percentage of my earned income over the time period.  Even so, it's still a lot of makeup.  I can't imagine owning a makeup collection that is worth more than a new car


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 28, 2010)

URGH, I covet some of you. my MAC collection is worth about $5000 NZD. not including brushes (that's about $1500 NZD)
  	I think that's about $4000 USD total.

  	I want more though.
  	Can't afford to now though as i have a baby so it like 1 eyeshadow a fortnight for me

  	The dumb thing is my old insurance wouldn't insure my collection under my contents insurance because it was a "special item" and it was going to cost me an extra $50 (40USD) a month to insure it, i told them to get stuffed and changed companies. and now i am fully insured in case something happened to it, at no extra cost!!!!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Feb 23, 2011)

*almost all my makeup is mac so... * *[FONT=&quot]$3,733.50, not including what i've had to replace or what i've thrown/given away (or lost, lol) in the past.  i've been collecting since 05/06.  glad to see i'm not batshit crazy after all.  =)[/FONT] *


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 23, 2011)

thinking about how makeup doesn't keep and eventually goes bad; any new must-haves I will not open and store in a cool dry place until I use up some of my other items - this is the plan


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2011)

good idea!


WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> thinking about how makeup doesn't keep and eventually goes bad; any new must-haves I will not open and store in a cool dry place until I use up some of my other items - this is the plan


----------



## Sequinzombie (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh gosh you all make me feel so much better about my collection ;D Ive spent less then 700 but I also just started collecting.


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 2, 2011)

I recently threw away or gave away a lot of make up because I moved and I kept only what I use at least twice in a month, so what I have now costs only 2,000 USD in total. MAC costs 650 USD but I started collecting 2 months ago!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 7, 2011)

gah if this is the average mac collection price, i'll stop wishing for holidays cos i cant see myself having money for them with my addiction!!


----------



## Care (Mar 7, 2011)

without counting backups or the ACTUAL worth of some of these, my pigment collection is roughly worth $3,000 alone.  Too scared to calculate everything together :X


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 14, 2011)

FYI today's MSN health article:

 [h=1]*Germs lurking in old makeup: It isn't pretty*[/h]  	 
  	today.msnbc.msn.com/id/41972842/ns/today-today_health/


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 14, 2011)

I am going to say mine is around 2000. That doesn't even include the amount of money I spend in my setup such as furniture/mirror/organizers etc. I know that it is not technically makeup, but it does go along with it in a way.


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 21, 2011)

my dad made me add up the other day how much my mac stuff is worth which is over £2000 and then i have loads of benefit and dior on top of that :/


----------



## kikidkilla (Mar 21, 2011)

probably 4,000 if i included my nail polish


----------



## texasmommy (Apr 9, 2011)

My collection in cleaned out and not huge, but it's still about $1,200 and my brushes about $350


----------



## jennifa (Jul 28, 2011)

mspixieears said:


> Just like Oscar Wilde and his mention of the 'love that dare not speak its name', I dare not guess let alone mention!!! The price that dare not speak its amount...


  	Lol, I like that 

  	But since knowledge is power, I did the calculations, and my collection is worth about $4000, give or take a few hundred.  I just turned 20, so yeah....  It's a bit sick   I'm struggling to pay for tuition and save up for Law School and study abroad trips.  My MU addiction is not helping!!!


----------



## alonka1017 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm almost at $2000 and Ive only started collecting this year! And I am a college student who struggles to find money for extra food when my meal plan runs out! That is so sad but as in Sex in the City, Carrie picked Vogue over dinner. And also there is mom who will always feed me if I decide to go home


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

i have about $600 in e/s...


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 18, 2011)

MAC collection that started this year... $2000.... Oppppssss and that is all purchased from USA / Canada and includes my foundation and brushes, just hate waiting 2 weeks for delivery! Need to do a hauls pic when this lot comes in... Colorization duos and rest of my semi precious about a week away from arriving


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 19, 2011)

I do not even want to try and count... I know it is a lot.
  	I have tried to use less expensive items but they just did not work for me, I have very difficult skin, and I cannot wear low quality products as they just make me look awful and like a ... (you know what..)
  	So I was buying a lot of inexpensive items but I had to give them away and buy again and again... until I found that higher end brands made me look younger (much much younger) and then I got hooked but at least the products work !

  	Instead of spending my money on other things I basically only spend it on makeup and skincare...
  	Now I sell some items that I do not use anymore or I swap them so that I can continue buying and trying new things 

  	For example I put some items for sale this last month (a LOT of them) in order to buy some brushes, I sold for nearly 600usd... and I spent it immediately !!! I am sooo naughty but I feel less guilty like that ...


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just counted my paypal balances and it's around $3000 plus around $1300 but all together it's worth well over $15,000


----------



## macaddict14 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm thirteen I started collecting at the age of eleven since then every month I spend well over £250 SCARY but it's my hobby and I find every penny worth it.If I added my whole collection it would come too........................................................

  	THE GRAND TOTAL:   £11,500


----------



## altered (Oct 17, 2011)

Just started this year and it's already about $1000.


----------



## Linaeris (Nov 10, 2011)

L/S: 274.80
  	E/S: 48
  	Blush= 27
  	Foundations/Powders/Bronzers: 103
  	Eyebrows: 36
  	Eye Liners: 43
  	Mascaras: 19
  	Brushes: 40

  	--------------------

  	My entire makeup collection totals ....... 590.80 + tax = 611.48 

  	I also calculated what I actually needed/used on an almost daily basis => $346.50 + tax = 356.62


----------



## Lilypad11 (Dec 29, 2011)

I added all my makeup up a while ago and it it was just under £4000 worth! Im really working on trying to use some things up though, I have far, far too much!!


----------



## geeko (Dec 30, 2011)

lost count of mine... I would estimate it to be about 24,000 usd.... :X


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 5, 2012)

I don´t know, but I buy a lot of make up.
  	Sometimes (or almost always, ha ha)
  	I spend so much money on make up,
  	I don´t money for clothes.
  	My mother helps me with money,
  	so she don´t have to see me in
  	tattered clothes an shoes!
  	Make up is my greatest passion!
  	Especially MAC!


----------



## inishkai (Jan 8, 2012)

I knew how much mine was worth 13 years ago in middleschool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




$12​  	NYC Brow Pencil $1
  	Jordana Blush- $1
  	NYX Lipgloss $2
  	NYX Eyeliner $2
  	Maybelline Powder $6

  	But now...


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 8, 2012)

Im truly scared to start adding it up! ...maybe oneday lol...


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

>.< Around 5K but I have sold most of it *ashamed*


----------



## skratikans (Feb 20, 2012)

I have started really getting into makeup a year ago...and since then most of my products are MAC...and just looking at my collection I want to say about 5k easily...omg...I'm too scared to really count!


----------



## jster (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh dear this could be interesting if I get around to adding mine up. God i wouldn't know were to start! I have just got into mac lipsticks and I own 5 so they alone add up to £67.50 approx, more if you count in p&p. When I've got a spare 5 minutes i'm gonna add it all up....eeeeeek!


----------



## jster (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh dear this could be interesting if I get around to adding mine up. God i wouldn't know were to start! I have just got into mac lipsticks and I own 5 so they alone add up to £67.50 approx, more if you count in p&p. When I've got a spare 5 minutes i'm gonna add it all up....eeeeeek!


----------



## SparkleQ8 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very hard i own all the mac permanent brushes and am 12 shadows away from  all their  eyeshaodws,other brands i think am looking at a good 3-5 thousand pound ive cut waaaay down on my addiction but i do love to buy brushes i figure at least its something without an expiry date


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (May 9, 2012)

My collection is probably worth around $25,000. I own 90% of Mac's perm shadows, all perm brushes and all the LE brushes that have been released over the last 4 years. I also love Urban Decay, MUFE, and Nars so I have a large amount of shadows and. Pushes from those lines. I don't hoard liquid and cream products but I definitely hoard powders. I'm now researching and looking into getting a couple Ingnot palettes.


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (May 9, 2012)

*blushes


----------



## anne082 (Jul 24, 2012)

asnbrb said:


> i'm too scared to check


  	OH asnbrb, you speak my mind!


----------



## TreChicMakeup (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm afraid to look..I promised myself after The Makeup Show in May that I wouldn't buy anymore makeup until the fall...I failed miserably at that!!! If I had to guess I'd say around $2500 - $3000. Ouch!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 30, 2012)

Hm..

  	Going off of my inventory (I keep it for insurance purposes)

  	I currently have...

  	£942 worth of MAC eye shadows.
  	£318 worth of MAC blushes/MSFs.
  	£325 worth of MAC lipsticks.
  	£50 in MAC eye/lip liners.
  	£211 in LE palettes.
  	and roughly £30 in gloss (I haven't added that to inventory as I don't use them).

  	So...  Not including the 2 pigments I own..

  	My MAC is worth £1846 at the moment.


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Sep 22, 2012)

Somewhere between 6-7K.


----------



## ScarletNight (Sep 26, 2012)

I know I'm around 10K. Mac stuff alone is about 1K, and that's like 1/15 of my entire makeup collection.


----------



## tats (Sep 26, 2012)

macaddict14 said:


> I'm thirteen I started collecting at the age of eleven since then every month I spend well over £250 SCARY but it's my hobby and I find every penny worth it.If I added my whole collection it would come too........................................................
> 
> THE GRAND TOTAL:   £11,500


	OMG when I was 13 I only had a mascara and a lip gloss/lip balm. I'd say those would be worth around a tenner lol

  	I need to count what I have now.. which I don't think is that scary.. I started buying a lot of MAC and other high end brands only this year.. I will come back tomorrow with the total of how much my collection is worth now.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 19, 2012)

jmvuitton said:


> last time i counted was around 8 grand.. but then i bought lots more and even more lingerie stuff


  	OMG you guys!! Mine is probably less than $300!! And that would include all the new lippies from the MM collection. LOL


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 19, 2012)

macaddict14 said:


> I'm thirteen I started collecting at the age of eleven since then every month I spend well over £250 SCARY but it's my hobby and I find every penny worth it.If I added my whole collection it would come too........................................................
> 
> THE GRAND TOTAL:   £11,500


  	Holly f*ck! Seriously!!


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't even know, but based on my average monthly spend, my collection's probably worth anywhere between close to $7-9K.


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 20, 2012)

It's probably around $1,000-$1,500 in total.


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Nov 21, 2012)

I got to more than $2,500 in blush and eyeshadow and I stopped counting.  Eesh.  I have some issues.  And I don't even wear that much make-up!


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 21, 2012)

I never counted but not that much as all my makeup products are stored in simple large boxes.


----------



## geeko (Nov 21, 2012)

Up to date about $30,000 :X MAC about 26,000, the rest is other brands :X :X I am guilty of overspending ouch!


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been collecting for about a year and it's a little over $2,500. MAC is what's killing me . lol  I need to clean up and make room for new items.


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I guess i'm a little fish  in a big pond.  I don't wear a lot of makeup so mine is worth about $200.00


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 6, 2013)

Ahhh I honestly don't even wanna know! I'm seventeen and have an obsession. (like we all do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) But I don't even wanna try to add it up, and face reality of all that money I spent. But I enjoy it more than anything else so it shouldn't matter!


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

I haven't counted


----------



## eyebrowless (Jul 12, 2013)

In 2007 the grand total of ONLY my MAC LE purchases totaled close to $7000 CAN
  	I'd say (since I've seriously slowed down since then) it's probably worth about twice as much now. 

  	I'm working on an updated stash post, I have to keep taking breaks cause the makeup pr0n is so overwhelming lol


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 24, 2013)

It;s definitely over $10K...that's embarrassing, I could buy a car!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 16, 2013)

I am not sure I am brave enough to count it... I keep telling myself that what I currently have could last me a lifetime but damn new collections keep poping up and I am a sucker :x


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't even want to think about what I have spent but I love Mac and I'm sure I will spend plenty more.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 8, 2014)

*Just my MAC brush collection alone is worth a little over $1,000!!!!*


----------



## sarahsponda (Feb 8, 2014)

Chelly said:


> so you ever look in the mirror while your painting your pretty face and look at all your stuff in your over stuffed case and think.. how much money did i actually spend on all this!!   yea i have and my collection is about an eighth of what most people's is on here and i counted a lil over a thousand dollars (horrible isnt it? im over due to buy something lol)   so if your bored - take a look at your stuff - you should probably know how much each item is - eg: eyeshadows = 13.50 (right?) add that up - how much is your obsession costing you?    - DISCLAIMER - no drama please! im just trying to make a fun thread!


 Maybe a few hundred here  but I'm working on it


----------



## LARAELYSE (Feb 8, 2014)

I believe im nearing the $10,000 mark...im hanging my head in shame now...


----------



## User38 (Feb 8, 2014)

lol.. I don't want to calculate it.  I am in personal denial


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm using the My Beauty Cache app for the iPad to catalog my makeup. I have 85 products done so far and I'm at almost $1600. Most bought in the last year  Funny story: the husband went yo Ulta with me. He's a computer geek (software developer/engineer). He was stunned to see an eye shadow set that was $52 (Naked 3).  I got some Naked powder and some brushes. Spent $50 (after using some of my points) Husband: you don't spend that much every time you go in do you? Me: of course not.  I LEFT IT AT THAT. I wanted to say, "fool, I let your ass off easy!" Husband: you can get a lot of makeup for under $20.  You know he got the serious side-eye...   I'm about 2/3 of the way through cataloging


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

Prob a small country's national debt.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

According to my calculations, about £5,867 so in current exchange $9,853 USD.


----------



## teespurple (Apr 16, 2014)

ambriel said:


> OMG!!!!!! I wish this wasn't posted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teespurple (Apr 16, 2014)

I would say i spent around 10k also.i have train case and trays of Mac, Nars and Urban Decay.


----------



## Nadine1975 (Jun 8, 2014)

I bought most of it with sales & online discount sites but in terms of it's overall worth, it's about 12,000 euros or 16,000 US dollars. Makeup is more expensive here in Europe so it's replacement value is more than if I lived in the US.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol.. I don't want to calculate it.  I am in personal denial


Just like you* in personal denial *and I hate counting, I have always been so bad at maths ! But as I posted already not that much in fact.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 9, 2014)

Around 2 grand, I ahve downsized this spring.


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nowhere near some of the sizes posted here, total makeup collex of all brands probably around 2k.


----------



## BeautyGossip (Jul 22, 2014)

*Ballpark i'd say in total including my train cases, around £15,000 converted to Dollars i think would be around $25,602.30 *



* i stopped counting its freaking me out!! But factoring in my  normal makeup and all my special effects stuff and face and body paints,Plus  i have 2 train cases one Zuca backpack for location shoots and all my brushes for normal makeup and face and body paints and special effects thats probably how much it would be maybe a little more sheesh im a total beauty addict too though, I just cant help myself!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MelissaLo87 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd say mine is around the $700 mark, not including my brushes.
  I'm perfectly happy with that range, though. I get overwhelmed when I have *too* much makeup and I strongly prefer quality over quantity.
  That being said, I personally feel that some items aren't worth a high price tag. Most of my eyeliners, masacaras, and lippies are drugstore.


----------



## melliieemel (Jul 24, 2014)

Can I count that high . I think I'm obsessed


----------



## melliieemel (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## melliieemel (Jul 24, 2014)

I had up swatch my pinks to remember them lol ! The they wouldn't all fit


----------



## devsea (Aug 18, 2014)

Mine is probably somewhere at $10-20,000 at this point. It's a bit obscene...


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 20, 2014)

Im a new MAC collector but recently beeninvesting in more products...used to get anything from Sephora/Ulta ranging from Too Faced, Urban Decay, Lorac, Chanel, Dior, Buxom...I could go on but now that I think about it, my collection is in the thousands...Im a bit ashamed but ohhhhhh its so pretty and I just love makeup!!! I justify it as a form of art and healthy expression


----------



## lovelyeyes21 (Sep 2, 2014)

I am at around $2,000


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 9, 2014)

I cant even say how much my collection has cost me, with sweating, lol.i have a true love of Mac and few other brands that have weighed heavy on my wallet. If i had to give a rough estimate easily 5000. **faints**


----------



## Jayada (Mar 28, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I some even want to know!! I did a YouTube video titled how much is your face worth, adding up the cost if the items we used......SCARY!!!!


----------



## penlipstick (Mar 30, 2015)

Ahh!  I don't even want to think about it. Probably around $4000. I haven't gone crazy over makeup in the last year. I have only been buying some things here and there.


----------



## Jayada (Mar 30, 2015)

I've probably spent $2000 in the last 3 weeks. ...because I decided I want to be a collector. ...what w as I thinking!


----------



## Auroras (May 25, 2015)

I don't consider myself a makeup junkie anymore. I only purchase what I truly fall in love with or really need as when I ran out of foundation or powder. I have been making lots of changes during the last 5 years.  I try not to have more than 3 foundations, more than 3 powders. I got rid of all my MAC shade-sticks that were untouched and pencil eyeliners. 2 times a year I sell all my unwanted, similar colors, or unused lipsticks. I have sold mostly all of my MAC Limited Edition palettes. I have got rid off 90% of my other brands makeup from Smashbox, Tarte, Urband Decay, Too Face, Nars, Benefti, Etc. and it feels AMAZING!!!

  I still have tons of eye-shadows  and lipsticks, but I keep them because I truly love them, wear them, and  enjoy them a lot. I got rid off my guilty, save a lot of money and don't mix makeup with depth satisfaction anymore. I can go to Sephora or Ulta or even Mac and walk away with just 1 item or none. I DON'T WANT TO THINK ABOUT HOW MUCH MY COLLECTION WORTH IN $


----------



## Auroras (May 25, 2015)

Auroras said:


> I don't consider myself a makeup junkie anymore. I only purchase what I truly fall in love with or really need as when I ran out of foundation or powder. I have been making lots of changes during the last 5 years.  I try not to have more than 3 foundations, more than 3 powders. I got rid of all my MAC shade-sticks that were untouched and pencil eyeliners. 2 times a year I sell all my unwanted, similar colors, or unused lipsticks. I have sold mostly all of my MAC Limited Edition palettes. I have got rid off 90% of my other brands makeup from Smashbox, Tarte, Urband Decay, Too Face, Nars, Benefti, Etc. and it feels AMAZING!!!
> 
> I still have tons of eye-shadows  and lipsticks, but I keep them because I truly love them, wear them, and  enjoy them a lot. I got rid off my guilty, save a lot of money and don't mix makeup with depth satisfaction anymore. I can go to Sephora or Ulta or even Mac and walk away with just 1 item or none. I DON'T WANT TO THINK ABOUT HOW MUCH MY COLLECTION WORTH IN MONEY
> 
> Quote: Or you control your money or it will control you... that implicates administrating it!!!


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 20, 2015)

I need to take out an insurance policy on it.  Lol


----------



## iShadow (Jun 21, 2015)

makeupmaven718 said:


> I need to take out an insurance policy on it.  Lol


  Literally over half of my renters insurance payment covers my makeup. :shock:


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 22, 2015)

Should I/we be embarrassed?


----------



## CaroLynn (Jul 13, 2015)

makeupmaven718 said:


> Should I/we be embarrassed?


  Only if you can't pay your bills.


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have somewhere between 600/700 worth of stuff including brushes and nail polishes...a lot if from the drugstore and I got rid of bits I didn't use... Otherwise it was closer to 1000


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jan 1, 2016)

The only thing I've ever added up is my kit, that I have itemized for insurance and taxes. $7656 is where I am currently at and then maybe another 2 or 3 grand for my personal stuff? Yikes!


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

Reading this thread makes me feel better about my life.


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 11, 2021)

About $20,000


----------

